

Twoyeur - peep pics from twitter in realtime - ejc
http://twoyeur.com/

======
kevinherron
If I have to refresh the website myself it is for all intensive purposes not
real-time :p

Or maybe it's just broken for me? Firefox 3.5 on linux.

~~~
Sandman
Hmmm... I'm also viewing it in FF3.5 on linux, and it works for me. You just
have to wait a couple of seconds until the page refreshes.

------
kineticac
Is this your startup?

~~~
ejc
yes. how much of an investment can I put you down for? ;)

